# Moving as a freelancer in Dubai??



## neilwalton74 (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone got any idea for visas required to move to dubai as a freelance photographer? I know you need to be sponsored for regular jobs, but as a freelancer, Im not sure what the score is. If anyone could give me a hand that would be great. 

Cheers. 

Neil Walton.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What kind of photographer, will you be looking to deal with agencies within the creative field or outside business/the public?


----------



## neilwalton74 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a fashion photographer, or at least thats my passion with photographs. Im also dable in architectural photography. I would hopefully be looking to deal with the creative agencies, fashion magazines, ad agencies etc..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You'll need to set up a business in one of the free zones so you can get a license to sell your photography services to other companies. Check out the RAK free zone, from what I have heard is the cheaper/most straight forward option for freelancers and I believe your line of business falls into the categories they deal with.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

As Dizzy says ultimately you will need a freezone trade license, RAK are probably the cheapest but I wouldn't necessarily say they were straight forward. The other option is to check out Virtuzone.

The fields you mention are dominated by a certain nationality who are notorious for not letting others in. On top of which you have Filipinos and Egyptians that will work for a fifth of your possible lowest price. Finally Dubai is quite small and realistically can't support the creative industries it has. 

If you are serious I'd come over first on a visit visa, research the market, get a feel for how work is conducted in the region (very important, it's bandit country out here) and network hard. Then if you still think it's sustainable look into setting yourself up proper.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are planning on working as a photographer and do not want to be employed then you will effectively need to set up your own company. RAK has two Free Zones, the main one now requires you to rent an office, but the RAK Media Free Zone does not and you can probably be classed as a media company.

Other options include setting via Virtuzone Virtuzone or or Creative Zone Creative Zone or other freezones such a the one in Fujeirah. (Via Media City or the Abu Dhabi ones won't work for you.)

It isn't cheap and you have to pay for the licence every year, so you do need to be quite sure that your business will work. I have to warn you that there are quite a lot of photographers in Dubai, so you would have a lot of competition from good established people.

-


----------



## neilwalton74 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Thank you.*

Hi there to all that have replied, thank you very much for your help. I plan on contacting the uae embassy in london and look into this further. The free zones sound like the best way, and I think we'll be flying out there soon to check it all out. 
But as ever anyone else with freelance advice, please do let me know. 

Quick question though, what would the cost be of setting ones self up as a company in the free zones to go the freelance route??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

neilphotowalton said:


> Hi there to all that have replied, thank you very much for your help. I plan on contacting the uae embassy in london and look into this further. The free zones sound like the best way, and I think we'll be flying out there soon to check it all out.
> But as ever anyone else with freelance advice, please do let me know.
> 
> Quick question though, what would the cost be of setting ones self up as a company in the free zones to go the freelance route??


Google 'virtuzone' in RAK for their website, as they have different 'packages' depending on what is included (virtual offices, number of visas, etc.).


----------

